# IUI girls with BFP!



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I thought I'd start a new thread specifically for us Iui girls who have got a positive whether through tx, naturally or started off as an Iui girls and then moved onto different tx. I've joined the Bun in the oven thread but missed talking with the people I've got to know. I also thought this thread could be ongoing and that people wouldn't have to move to a different thread as they got to the different trimesters. 

It also seems a natural thing to do as I'm optimistic everyone on the current Iui thread will get a BFP and so will all need space to talk then!

Well I'll wait and see.......

Love Northern Lass


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Excellent idea Northern Lass. Hope I get to join you soon. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

A wonderful Idea 

Dont forget to pop over and see us sometimes  

Lots of love 
Debs xxx

Ps - good to see that lillypie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Great idea, Northern Lass, and good to see you wearing your baby ticker with pride!

Hope this thread is soon bursting at the seams with IUI BFP girlies!
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm still in denial and it really feels like it's happening to someone else, we even went out and bought a pregnancy test yesterday to see if would help it sink in, but it hasn't!!!!

I haven't got excited and don't want to really, not sure why, probably to do with sil losing her baby at 17 weeks only 10 weeks ago!  

I am going to see the girls that work on antenatal clinic tomorrow to see if they will do a dating scan for me, I'm not convinced I'm 9 weeks just yet, but you never know!!

Excellent idea for a subject northern lass, I was wondering how I was going to cope without talking to everyone I know!!

Talk to you all soon
Love from
Oink XX


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

It was so nice to come online and see the messages.

Oink - it will take time to sink in, having the scan will make it all the more real. 

I'm keeping   that one by one everyone will get a BFP and this will become the alterative IUI girls thread. I'm also thinking to the future when we can have an IUI grandparents thread as all of us IUI girls become grandparents...although I'm aware this a few years away.

Right off to send a few more emails,
Bye for now, Love NOrthern Lass x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

But I've had a scan northern lass, that's how we found out about junior!!!

Even the hpt I did last night hasn't help it sink in!! My friend, who's a midwife too, seems to think I'm more like 11 weeks!!!  

Tomorrow is the anniversary of when my Dad died 8 years ago, it's so nice that we have found out this weekend, it makes it a bit more bearable!!!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I meant the next scan as obviously the one you had showing baby Oink was completely unexpected! I suppose as well because you are between 9 - 11 weeks you haven't  had the last 9 weeks to get used to the idea. I also have to admit it's really only started sinking in for me because we only told family last weekend. I do keep saying to DH "we're having a baby!" and he's like ".....I know!"

Sending you big hugs for tomorrow,
Take care Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Northern Lass has given me the whereabouts of this thread & as I am IUI girlie here I am!

People always say that success through IUI is low, but this thread proves that it can happen!  

Oink - congratulations on you BFP!!  I know it takes a long time to sink in, I still can't believe it some days & I have had 3 scans now!

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Brilliant idea for this thread although I am liek Oink and in complete denial-feels like it would be tempting fate to get excited.

Wish Iwas 9 weeks-am only 4 and a half-although that two extra weeks we get without knowing it are great.Well I didn't know....I know exactly when conception happened so was counting from there....daft I know.

Oink,hope today wasn't too painful and that Oink junior helped a bit.

Lots of love


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Oink,

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you today and sending you a  .

Take care, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Just seen your post Sarah - CONGRATULATIONS!!  

Nothing else to report, but hello to everyone else.

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
You'll have to excuse me barging on in here THE MINUTE I get my official bfp but I am so giddy - just wanting to celebrate for a moment before reality kicks in and I realise what a scary 9 months I have ahead of me.

I know I'm not really an IUI girl any more - I had to convert to IVF halfway through, but I've just enjoyed hanging out with the IUI girls.  Very nuaghty - tested on Monday but it was a year to the day since dh and me got engaged so I felt it was a significant date and...it was!

Oink - how was your dating scan?  Any news?

hello to all of you, hope you are all feeling good 
xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Minkey-still getting used to the idea  

Went to the dentist today and had to mention I was pg-really odd as this is the first time I have told anyone other than a friend.She said guidelines weren't to do any drilling on pg women and then said I shoudl wait until the baby is born.

That really freaked me out because I don't look or feel pg and still can't quite believe it.She and the dental nurse got all chatty about babys and when is it due etc-weird but also really nice.

Just hope it stays put for the next 8 months.

Morgan-Just fantastic news-told you I had a good feeling about this one! 

Oink-how's it going?

Northern Lass-can't wait to get to where you are now-that mythical 12 weeks seems so far away as am only 5 weeks today....

Lots of Love


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
I haven't got my dating scan until next friday!!! It still doesn't feel real, I phoned the midwife to sort out a booking appointment, it was really weird coz thats normally my job!!!

I keep pinching myself and trying not to get my hopes up, it seems too good to be true!!!

I'd better go to bed, at work for 12 1/2 hours tomorrow!!! just got back from a greek night out with friends from work

Take care all
love from
Oink XXX


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry I've not been in touch for a few days, had been away with work and since then been in bed as a result of really bad headache which turned into a migraine. Felt so ill had to go to Dr's who prescribed me Paramax..felt bad for taking something but pain was too much and decided I had to think of myself as well as baby!

So pleased to hear Latemum and Morgan both got positives..hopefully this board will get busier as more and more people get BFP. Somedays I still can't believe it myself that I've got to 14 weeks. 

Got an apt with consultant on 10th, midwife said they would keep an eye on me seeing as it was a lot harder for me to get to this stage that a lot of people...still I'm not complaining!

Hope everyone else is ok and not suffering too much with sickness and tiredness,

Love to everyone, Northern Lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening!
Northern lass - sorry to hear about your migraine - a nightmare when you can't take any decent drugs.  Hope you're feeling better and it must be reassuring to know the midwife is keeping an extra special eye on you.

36 - must have been odd to tell the dentist!  know what you mean about 12 weeks being soooooooo long!  

I've always thought I wouldn't tell people until 12 weeks but there's no WAY I will be able to keep quiet until then.  I've only told the people who new about the treatment - i.e. parents and v close friends.  N-Lass and Oink - have you told folk yet?

Oink - will be very strange for you having the tables turned.  Do you think you will be extra critical of your mid-wife?  I suppose it can only inform your own work though. Don't know if you already have any kids.

Minkey - how's it going for you?  You'll have to be prepared for tons of questions from the rest of us newbies since you're the furthest along!

take care everyone
xxx morgan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Great to see this thread is getting busier with IUI positives!

Morgan - CONGRATULATIONS    Things are going fine for me - as some of the others will be able to tell you (because I moaned constantly about it!!) I suffered from terrible sickness in the beginning, well it has finally eased off to just the mornings, so I am feeling much better.  Getting bigger now though - some of my trousers don't do up anymore, so I have to go to work with the button undone & hope no one notices!  Anyway, ask away any questions you want to!

Northern Lass - sorry to hear about your head - they say headaches are very common in the second tri, I have had a few, but nothing like as painful as yours sounded, poor you.  They do seem to treat you abit specially because of the treatment - I am at a different hospital now that where I had the treatment, but (apart from the very long waits) they have been really nice to me.

Hope everyone is well & enjoying the bank holiday weekend.

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Well a pretty boring bank holiday for me and have gone down with a stinking cold-well more of a very sore throat and tight chest.Coughing has kept me awake the last two nights.

Northern Lass-sympathy on the migraine-have only had tree in my life but boy....hope you feel better.

Morgan-I was like you,no telling anyone till twelve weeks-yeah right! All the friends who knew about tx and testing dates pretty much know now but I am waiting till 12 weeks to shout it from the rooftops.

I am so worried that I will lose this pregnanacy that I went round Mothercare yesterday-daft I know but it was as though I had the "right" to be there-I am pregnant.Even if it does go wrong I have had a little taste of what being preganant is all about.

Fortunately no sickness yet-poor you Minkey but glad it is getting better.I am not yet 6 weks though so plently of time for it to kick in.

Have my first scan a week today-I know this week will drag.I will only be 6wks and 4 days by then so may not even see a heartbeat but really hope I do.

Anyway,enough rambling-going to take the dog out for a long walk and a game with his frisbee.

Lots of love


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
36 - don't worry, you will have many happy months and years pootling around Mothercare!  Of course you deserve to go there!  I've not dared go in yet.  Ever, in fact!  You must be so excited about your scan!  Have you got a blood test or anything this week to keep you busy?  Our clinic is doing another bloods on me this thursday so at least it's another thing to do.

Minkey - sorry you're still feeling sick - hope it eases soon.

xxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Morgan,
We didn't tell family or friends until exactly 12 weeks, even though some of my family knew we were haveing tx. Told one friend around 7 weeks as wanted her advice on hospitals and one friend guessed at 11 weeks when he came to stay for 5 days and I didn't have 1 drink! Hospital said 12 weeks is a mythical number because that's when people traditionally have scans, her attitude was once you've seen a heartbeat you could tell people as that's a v positive sign, apparently very few people m/c once there is a heartbeat. Suppose everyone's different and depends on how you feel. We just felt happier getting to 12 weeks.

Anyway got to go,
catch up with you all soon, big hello to you all,
Love N Lass xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

We did everything we said we weren't going to do and told 'everyone' the evening after we found out at lunch time!!!  

It was such a shock for us, we would have been found out soon enough anyway, we are such bad liars even when it's for the best?  

Thirtysix, I had a dreadful chest infection when I was about 7-8 ish weeks, I had some antibiotics but it still took quite a while for it to go! Hope you feel better soon!

Take care all and keep your feet up and enjoy yourselves!!!
Love from
Oink XXX


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

We too told no one, bar a few close people who knew about the treatment, until 12 weeks, but Northern Lass is right - our consultant told us that the chance of miscarriage goes down from about 30% to 5% if you get a heartbeat at your first scan (ours was at about 7 weeks), so it is all a bit mythical.  What I found the hardest was all the lying to people!  Because I was being so sick I didn't leave the house for about 6 weeks & we had to keep making excuses as to why!  Still it was worth it!

My sickness is nothing compared to what it was - but thanks for all your thoughts.  I have now got so used to it, it is just part of the day!  I suspect I might get this all the way through though as I had it so badly to start off with.  But it is totally manageable - in fact I can hardly remember life before sickness now - how sad is that!!

I have my next scan in about 3 weeks, but our hospital policy is not to tell us the sex, so we are considering a private scan as I really want to know what we are having!!  But we can't quite decide what to do......

36 (Sarah) - I know what you mean about visiting baby places - but I have not yet dared to go near a baby shop though!  We are thinking about going to Mamas & Papas on Saturday for the first time - I find the thought quite scary though - I think I am overly superstitious!!  But I can't put it off for ever though can I!!

Anyway, enough of my ramblings, hope everyone is well.

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hmmmm - interesting about this heart beat stuff!  
If my blood test tomorrow is ok, I'll have a scan next week but it will be only just 6 weeks so probably too early for hb.  I'm just hoping my levels are rising safely.

Still not decided about the holiday - will ask tomorrow.  I don't want to go if there is any significant risk of miscarriage.

xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morgan,

It might be too early for a heartbeat - so don't worry about it if they can't find one will you, it does not mean it's not there, just too early - good luck!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks, Minkey - I am trying to be prepared for that.  The scan will be next Friday which will be a day short of 4 weeks since et, so I'm thinking it's going to be v early for a heartbeat.  But I would have to go in for another scan the following week anyway.

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Morning all 

Just got back from two days at my office in Somerset and my cold has now really come out. 
Have a leaving party to go to tonight and am dreading both not drinking and people noticing I am not drinking.Nobody will fall for the anti-biotics story as I am a bit of an old lush so may just have to carry a glass of wine around with me and not drink it.
There is a plan to go clubbing in Soho afterwards and I really won't be able to do that sober....oh God I will be labelled a party pooper!

Really interested in the heartbeat info- will make me feel a lot better if I can get that far.Am 6 weeks today and was supposed to have my first scan on Monday.However,my best friend who was due to come with me (doc insists on a chaperone) is away so I have had to move it ack to Wednesday.Disappointed as it feels like I have been waiting ages but I will be nearly 7 weeks then so really hope to see a heartbeat.

Did another test at the weekend because apart from sore boobs and no AF I feel no different and definitely no pg.Test was still positive so roll on Wednesday.

Roger (my donor for those who don't know the story) has been great asking for updates without being intrusive.

Morgan-hope you get your holiday-I am due to go to Boston on business during week 11 and it is really scaring me but I am trying to just believe in fate.If it is meant to stay in there it will.
I also have a weekend in Majorca planned in week 10 so what will be will be.

Sorry you are feeling so rotten Minkey,I have been so lucky so far....a trip to Mamas and Papas may be a good thing.I had a great time!

Oink-glad you got over your chest infection-apparently colds and similar are very common in early pregnancy-not sure why.

Tried to make my booking appt with midwife today but they are not willing to do it before 12 weeks.I think I  may want CVS screening and that can be done from 10 weeks so the whole system is pretty crap here.

Anyway,enough ramblings,better get on with some work.

Love to all

x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Sarah - sorry you're feeling poorly and you've had to change the day of your scan.  Is there not someone else you could have asked to come with you on that day?  I know the wait is killing you.  but at least if you wait till Wed you are more likely to get a hb.

I got my blood test results and levels are rising nicely.  Phew, that's one more hurdle - on to the next, eh?

Re. the party thing - went I went to  party last week I had a glass full of the same stuff as dh so i could tip it into his glass or swap every now and again.  Are you going with a friend or anyone who could do that?  Or else just order tonic and pretend it's gin and tonic?  Good luck, anyway.

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning all,

Just checking in - nothing to report really!

Sarah - I think it is best that you moved your scan, more chance of getting a heartbeat, but I know the wait is agonising, I remember it well.  Unfortunately it seems to be a constant waiting game from one scan to the next - I just can't wait for my next one on 21st Sept!!  But you do get a bit more relaxed as you go on (just a bit though!!)

Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned,

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry I've not been around this week. Still suffering with a bad cold and been working long days at work so getting home for 10pm and going to bed..bit anxious about next week as I''m back to 3 late nights again!!

Have consultant apt next fri...not sure what it's for but midwife said they'll just be keeping an extra special eye on me. Have to wait until 20 weeks for next and final scan! Telling more and more people each day as I see them which has been nice. Bit scary as I'll probably be starting Maternity leave on 14th Jan...doesn't seem that far away..especially as on the local radio they're doing a countdown to christmas already!

Anyway staff night out tonight, but as everyone now knows I can drink orange juice without being hassled!

Hope everyone else is ok, Take care, Love Northern Lass xx

PS friend had lent me 3 baby name books so off to look at them...can you believe they had Baldie down as a name!!!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Just wrote long post and lost it  So will try again! Staff night out without alcohol was not great, ended up having a pretty late night and paid for it today and woke up with another bad headache..fair enough if I was drinking!!! The plus side was that I think I felt the baby moving for the first time last night. I'd put it down to drinking too much coke but when I described it to my friend she said it was probably the baby!

Didn't get up until 3.30pm today as head was so bad, feeling a teeny weeny bit sorry for myself as I was looking forward to the 2nd tri when you're supposed to feel great and have loads more energy! Hoping it's the results of a viral infection. I have a consultant apt on friday when they're soing blood tests. Haven't had any blood taken yet so wondering if I'm a bit anaemic. At what stage have other people had blood taken?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Scarlett was back on the other board so I've told her to come and join us.

Take care, Love Northern Lass xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Northern Lass - I had to endure an evening on Saturday of drunken people & a drunken DH, not that great, so I know what you mean!  

I had blood taken at my booking in appointment at 12 weeks, but they take blood at about 16 weeks to test for Downs & Spina Bifida (spelling?), so I expect it is that as well as all the general stuff (Rubella etc) if you haven;t had that done already.  They will probably also listen to the heartbeat which is exciting & reassuring.  

I am getting alot of headaches too, trying to drink lots of water, but it doesn't always seem to help.  I am told it is not until about 20 or so weeks that you do start to feel fabulous, so don't worry about it too much.  That is amazing that you felt your baby - I haven't felt anything yet, but I expect that is due to all the spare tyre padding round my stomach!!

I am starting my maternity leave on 17th Jan, but taking holiday from Christmas Eve, so it really doesn't sound that far away!  I see that Christmas things are starting to appear in the shops.....

Hope everyone else is well,

Take care all,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning girls
Northern lass - how exciting you can feel the baby!  Wow it must be incredible.  Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Minkey - sorry you're having loads of headaches.  I had a bad one yesterday too - maybe it's the weather?

HOpe to see Scarlett in here soon.  Elly is back from holiday too, so hoping she'll come and join us too.

Well, I threw up this morning. hrumph.  Had convinced myself that I wasn't going to get morning sickness but apparently I'm wrong    Feel better after my muesli and fruit but still a bit icky.

My mum was telling me about all the drugs and stuff they used to get given when she was pg in the 70s - travel sickness tablets for morning sickness, sleeping tablets when she was in labour.  It's all quite horrific really - things have changed so much.

Sarah - not long til your scan now - yay!  Good luck with your trips.  I am starting to think that about travel and bubba - if it's going to stick, it will stick.  Will decide after first scan, though.


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello Everyone

I'm in shock from my first day back at work.  Really wanted my traditional mid morning snooze, snooze after lunch and teatime snooze as developed whilst on holiday... will have to get used to being tired I suppose.  Does anyone know how long this tired thing lasts?

I've not had any other symptoms. Got a bit stressed about no morning sickness until DH pointed out what an idiot I was to complain about not being ill.

Scan tomorrow - to see if there is one or two.....

Hello to Northern lass, Minkey, Morgan, Sarah, Thirtysix, Oink... have I got everyone? This should be a list that even I can keep up with although hopefully we should have some other members soon.

Elly xxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Just wanted to say hello & congratulations to you Elly!  

Tiredness lasted until about 14 weeks or so for me I think - I certainly have had more energy in the last few weeks.

Good luck with your scan!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Elly!  Your holiday sounds great - snooze city!  Just what I could do with.  I am struggling to put in a full day's work but I guess I'll just have to get used to it.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow - let us know how it goes.  I thought you'd had a scan already? Was it too early to see if one or two?

Hiya Minky, Sarah, Oink and Northern Lass.  Hoping we get some more in here soon - keeping fingers crossed for the 2wwers in IUI and everywhere else.


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi

There's two of them... it's official.
AAGHHHH... exciting but scary.

Elly xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wow Elly,

Congratulations!  Two little babies!!

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic news Elly   

I have my 7 week scan this afternoon-and hope they don't find two.....

Just hope I can see a heartbeat-will feel a lot better if they can.

Will catch up later.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Elly, Sarah - Just read your posts on IUI 
CONGRATULATIONS ELLY!  
             

Sarah - I'm with you - worried about lack of pg symptoms.  i was sick the other day but it might just have been taking the vit tablets on an empty stomach - often makes me feel a bit gippy.  Other than feeling a little icky I still have hardly any symptoms, no sore boobs, a bit tired but not feel-like-i've-done-a-marathon tired which everyone says to expect.  Gone off some foods, but now think that's psychosomatic.  I'm terrified there will be nothing there at the scan on Friday.  I dunno, you expect the mad rollercoaster to finish when you get a bfp but nothing could be further from the truth.    

Good luck with your scan today and hope it reassures you.  Make sure you come back here IMMEDIATELY and tell us how it's going.  We're all in this together, so let us know.  

Hey Minkey, N-Lass  
xxxxx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello

Morgan/ Sarah If it's any consolation I've had absolutely no morning sickness. I really think it depends on the individual.  In theory I should be riddled with symptoms..

Elly xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Elly - WOW two!!! That's amazing. So pleased the scan went well, must be very strange going from not knowing you are pregnant to being told you are 8 weeks and then a few weeks after that it's twins!!!

Thirty Six - how did your scan go, fingers crossed everything is fine.

IN regards to symptoms and sickness everyones different..if you're not feeling sick..just be thankful as Minkey will tell you!

I've just something very scary and reserved a childcare place for next september!! Haven't even started looking at baby things so seems really weird doing something for next september. Friends advised me to and a woman was recommended and only take teachers children so it's ideal. Plus we live in a rural area so not loads of options! Luckily she doesn't need to know what hours until nearer the time!

Well DH is taking me out for my tea as a celebration for me having a night off work....only one this week!

Catch up with you all and bump/s soon!!

Love NOrthern Lass x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi all again

northern lass I think you got me confused - I was testing from the minute I thought I had a chance of getting a result!

Has anyone else booked a place in nursery yet? I was saying to DH we should look into it but he says it is far too early...

Elly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi There,

From someone who is still suffering a bit with sickness & had it terribly from 5.5 - 16 weeks - I know it is unnerving not to feel sick, but you really are better off!!  I promise!!!  

We haven't done anything about a nursery yet as I am really not sure when exactly I will be going back to to work, I was going to leave it until the baby is born.

We have started (last weekend) to look at baby things now, but have made no purchases yet - I am still too scared to do that!  Maybe after the 20 week scan??

Hope everyone is well today,

Minkey x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh my god, you are all talking about nursery places!   I can't even bring myself to look at any baby things, never mind plan!

I am hoping to have a year off after our baby is born and then I think a friend will look after 'al' for us! Her baby is just 5 months old and she has made it no secret that she will never go back to work & I have been helping her look at becoming a childminder, hopefully she will be so grateful, she will offer us a free place!!!  

I have decided that I will look at buying things after the 20 week scan too Minkey, I'm not brave enough just yet!  

I am sat here wearing my travel sick bands that are 'apparently' effective control for morning sickness! I wore them yesterday too, as I seem to feel worse in the afternoon and I did feel better! I'm hoping it's not just in my head as I am meeting the other girls from work that are starting the second year of our degree at 12 for lunch and I'll look silly just sat there drinking water!!

Take care all, I'm off to Wales for a few days, so I will catch up after the weekend!
Love from
Oink X


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Blimey - nursery places!  I admit that I did look at info about the uni's nursery - hope we'd get into that as both dh and I work at the uni.  But we can take up to 52 weeks maternity leave so I'll probably do that, so it's not so urgent just yet.  We are already wondering how we can entice our parents to move a bit closer so they'll be on hand for babysitting! - mine are 250 miles away, dh's about an hour and a half.

Sarah - where ARE you?  dying to know how your scan went!

Elly - you are lucky with no sickness with twins - it's supposed to be worse.  Mind you, my friend is pg with twins (naturally) and she didn't even realise until 10 weeks and had no symptoms.

I am getting headaches every day now - in the afternoon and evening.  It might be dehydration, cos drinking helps a bit, but really, I'm drinking about 3 litres a day as it is, I feel awash!


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi All,

Well fantastic news for me-I saw a heartbeat-and only ONE!

Only slight fly in the ointement is he said I looked only 6 weeks and funnily enough,I happen to know I am 7 weeks.Bit concerned by this but hopefully nothing.

He has asked me to go for another scan in 2 weeks time.

Mad busy at work and will be away till tomorrow afternoon-good luck Morgan and mmmbop for scans tomorrow.

Thanks for all the good wishes from everyone.

Promise a longer post when I get back 

xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Whey-hey Sarah - congrats on the scan!  Sounds good.  And a heartbeat too, that's great!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Brilliant news Sarah, you must be pleased.  Don't worry too much about the size/dates it will probably even itself out by the next scan, my first one they told me I was bigger than the weeks I knew I was, but by the next (at 12 weeks) all was fine.

Minkey x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

That's great news Sarah.. it's amazing seeing it in the flesh isn't it... now it is possible to believe it is really happning.

I've got my first midwife visit tomorrow. Am a bit scared about the tests/ questions she's going to ask but perhaps it can't be worse than all the IF stuff  

Elly xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

Elly - Midwife will ask lots of questions about your health etc & probably take blood, weigh you & blood pressure.  She will also give you lots of info which is really useful.  Hope you get on OK.

Hi to everyone else - good news it's Friday!!  I have been really bad this week - I have been feeling much less tired so have been shopping twice this week & bought shoes!!  This is because it shouldn't matter what size I am they will still fit!  I haven't been shopping since about 5 weeks so have made up for lost time - oops!

We have a quiet weekend planned - hope everyone else has a good one.

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

The midwife just called to cancel  so I'm going to slope back to work and worry about her visit tomorrow instead...

Hope everyone is well. I am wishing my life away, waiting for the 12 week mark when I can actually tell my friends/ family. It's getting harder and harder to keep it a secret. Especially as I'm getting fat already!

love to all

Elly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all
Elly, I know what you mean - if I get that far, I don't know how I'm going to keep my mouth shut for another 6 weeks!  anyway, you only have a couple of weeks to go now so it'll soon pass and then you can shout from the rooftops!!

laters xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi again

Oh my giddy aunt, it's twins!

A bit stunned at the moment and dh went a bit pael.  Saw 2 tiny little blobs and apparently 2 hbs, which I couldn't actually see, but the docs were quite happy.


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

FANTASTIC NEWS MORGAN  

Bet you are both in shock-but how exciting-am so pleased for you.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Morgan

Congratulations on your twinnies x x

Laine x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Morgan... perhaps we're setting a trend!

Elly xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello all
Morgan - Wow twins, congratulations..bet it will take a while to sink in! I was reading the last few pages as been unable to check up and I saw on the bottom of your post, on the lillyput that it said twins and was thinking I didn't know that, then got to your post and realised you only found out today...but must change lillyput on all previous posts! Anyway that's fab news!

Elly..sorry got your situation confused with Oink..it was the piglet symbol that through me..sorry!

36 - pleased scan went well, so reassuring to see the heartbeat isn't it.

Minkey - good on you for going shopping...I'm supposed to be going tomorrow but the idea of having a lazy day at home seems much more appealing at the moment!

Well I saw consultant today..only saw her as midwife was being cautious, don't need to see her again as her philsophophy was once you're pregnant it's irrelevant how you got there! Nice to feel 'normal' for a change! Booked in for scan 13th October, can't beleive I'm 16 weeks and 1 day, 2/5 of the way through!!

Anyway, take care of yourselves, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wow Morgan Twins!!

Congratulations!!  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Minkey x


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya
just popping in to say congratulations Morgan on twins - it'll sink in eventually!!  all the best for your pregnancy!  

Debbie


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi everyone - how are you all doing?
Thanks for all your congratulations.

Twinnies are sinking in as a reality now but I am starting to look at the size of babies and look at my tummy and think, no WAY they're going to fit in there.  Where will they GO?

No news from me really, just snapping at DH, feeling sick and eating like a horse and, weirdly, having a really sensitive sense of smell at the moment.  DH thinks I'm a freak cos I can smell the cats bad breath   (poor babes have a tartar problem) across the room and detect what DH has had for lunch at 20 paces.  What a charmer.

Elly - how was your midwife appt?

Brilliant news about Floss - about time there was another IUI BFP.


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi, thought I would come see you all, the reality hasnt quite set in yet but am getting pretty excited to think that there is a person growing in my belly.  Mmmmm not sure if that is exciting or freeky actually  .  Only found out yesterday so its just a blob I guess, how do you work out how far along you are?

Lisa x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Floss - Great to see you here!  

Bet you can't believe it, eh?

Dee posted this link on the Bun in the Oven thread for working out your dates: http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm
Seems as good as any and I'm going with that one cos it gives me an earlier date than my doctor gave me (what does she know about IUI / IVF anyway!)


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Floss - Congratulations !!  great to have you with us on the IUI BFP thread. Have you worked out your dates yet?

Hope everyone is OK - not much to report from me, just countig the days until my scan next Tuesday really!  Feeling so much better over the last week or so, maybe I am finally reaching that "blooming" stage you hear all about!

Take care all,

Minkey x


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome girls, I am sure you can imagine how happy I am to be here.

Thanks for the link Morgan, according to this I am 4w3d and due on the 22 May 2005, this does gives me a EDD date 4 days earlier than using my last LMP.

Cant wait until my 1st scan which should be the week of 27 Sep (dh birthday) my mind will be put at rest when I see the little heartbeat(s).  A friend of dh just lost a baby so its at the back of my mind.

Glad to hear you are blooming Minkey.  How is everyone else feeling?  Does the reality ever set in?

Lisa x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

Floss - I am not sure it does ever set in completely, sometimes I totally forget I am pregnant & others I just think - wow, I am so lucky to be in this position & to get this far.

I have a friend who has now had two children through IVF & she says the same even though the oldest one is nearly 7!  I think because of the journey we have all had to get here, it just seems that bit more precious, if you know what I mean.

So - there are my deep thoughts for a Wednesday evening!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Yes, it definitely feels more precious but also more scary in a way - we can't afford to take it for granted so we dread something going wrong.  

Good to hear you are blooming Minkey!

I am at home with a cold - feeling rotten but not to bad after being at home all day.  Just trying to get better before we go to France on Sunday but also quite pleased as a cold might give me the beginnings of an excuse for not drinking at a party on Saturday.  It might have to turn into a throat infection with antibiotics!  

Anyone know the name of an antibiotic you might take for an infection?


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Morgan

Congratulations on your double BFP    I want to know what seat you sat on at the ACU so I can make sure I get the same one!  

You can tell them the ABS are metronidazole (other name flaygl).  These are relatively common abs, one of the ones you really shouldn't drink with as you get a reaction that makes you nauseous .  

enjoy your time away

Lolly XXX


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Morgan

Wow - fantastic news - congratulations. It must be such an amazing feeling for you.

Can I ask you a question since you converted to IVF. I am starting IVF this cycle and the doc has said he will only put one embryo back in. I would have thought my chances would have been better with 2. How many did you have put back in? I feel like asking the doctor to put 2 back in but dh said that he knows best and we should go with what he says. Anyway, just thought I would ask as I am a little confused with the whole IVF thing and want to do what gives me the best chance of success.

Take care.

Love Debbie


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

Lolly - are you kidding?! -  I've spent so much time at the ACU every single chair has my bum print in it LOL!!  Good luck - when do you start tx?  Thank you for the antibiotics help - that's brilliant!

Hi Debbie - in the UK I think it's pretty standard to put back 2 embies unless there's a reason why it would be very risky to have twins.  But they are thinking of making it just 1 in future cos there are so many multiples, so maybe that's what they've done in Australia?  It's got to be worth asking if they can put back 2 back - I did have 2 put back.


----------



## Shellym (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Just popping on to say congratulations to all those BFP's  

And double congrats to Morgan ! Fantastic news !


Michelle x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Morgan

We'll almost certainly have sat on the same seat then.  Been going for three years there. Due to start again nov / dec with aim for icsi in jan.  Keeping my fingers crossed to get Trish or Denise, feels soooooo much happier!  Am a Nurse myself and like most of us here feel happier knowing what's happening rather than just a see you tomorrow!  

No worries on the abs, hope the party goes well at the weekend.  There's so much detox around sure they will believe you.

Lolly XXX


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Good luck lollypop - Denise and Trish are my favourites too!

Well, I don't know where all you girls have gone the last few days, but I'm off on holiday tomorrow    for a week so speak to you all soon and lots of luck with yer little bumps!

and I'm hoping there's going to be some more bfps in here by the time I get back  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Off on my holipops too, have a mates honeymoon to attend in Greece!  

Hope everyone is well and will catch up next week

Hugs

Lolly XXX


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

sorry I've been a bit silent. Have been coming home from work exhausted, going to sleep, getting up to eat supper and going back to bed again.

Just feel tired all the time!

hope everyone is ok

Elly xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

I am here, but suffering with a stinking cold and sore throat, so therefore feeling very sorry fo myself!

I don't normally feel so rough with a cold - but then I usually take something to make me feel better!  I have been in bed all day - very boring.

Hope everyone is OK,

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm still here promise!! Just working a lot of long days with no access to a computer from work, coming home for 10pm and going straight to bed...very boring! This weekend it's all caught up with me..didn't get up until 3.45pm today and that was only because DH woke me up! Been getting really bad headaches which isn't fun..keep telling myself it's a small price to pay for the outcome!! Feel sorry for DH as weekends precious to us with me working evenings but at the mo I'm not much fun! I thought I was supposed to bloom is 2nd tri..still waiting!!!

Anyway, caught up with everyone's news and:
FLOSS - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP, so pleased for you...looking forward to hearing all your news

Morgan and Lollypop enjoy your holidays

Hello to everyone else, hope you're not feeling to sick / tired etc!

Booked in for 20 week scan on 12thy OCtober which we're looking forward to and last weds we got to hear baby's heartbeat for 1st time which was pretty amazing. Very reassuring as I'd felt little one moving a week ago but not been aware of anything since.

Anyway, if I don't email for a bit it's because I can't get to a PC...and not because I've forgotten about you!
Take care of yourselves, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello everyone. I have finally found somewhere which can be my new home! Of course I will still be logging onto the IUI thread to see everyone get BFP.
I am 16 weeks pregnant today. I have felt my baby moving already and I am having a single pregnancy. I already have a a toddler already conceived naturally.  This time around I am finding it harder as I get no rest and still feeling really really tired. When does it stop! Sickness only stopped about 3 weeks ago. Got my triple test next week and then my 20 week scan about a week after Northern Lass.
Congratulations on all the BFP. Got to be the best feeling ever. Nice to hear of twins as well. How amazing.x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations Scarlet & welcome!!

Hope everyone is OK - feeling abit better today after a horrible weekend.  Got my scan tomorrow, so nervous and excited for that.

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Minkey-will be thinking of you.

Let us know how it goes-I can't wait to get to 20 weeks....I am nervous enough about my 9 week scan on Wed!

xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Minkey and 36,
Just wanted to wish you both good luck for your scans this week. Not sure when I'll next be able to log on, but I'll catch up with everyones news asap.

Is anyone else taking vitamin tablets. My DH worried I'm not getting enough (vitamins!!) as I've gone off all fruit and fruit juice. Had a look at some today but the multi vitamin ones contain cod liver oil and I'm allergic to all fish products. I'll try and see a pharmacist this week but thought I'd ask my knowledgable friends first!!

Bye for now, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Northern Lass-hope work calms down for you this week.

I was concerned about vits so am taking one preganacare multi vit a day-as you can tell they are made especially for "us" so I reckon I should be getting all I need.

Good job you are allergic to fish products-I have read somewhere that pg women should NEVER take cod liver oil-something to do with the vit A damaging the baby.

I now take a vgetarian version of Omega 3,6 and 9-found in Tesco.Also found some flaxseed oil in health food shop.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi All,

Just wanted to let you know that my scan went really well.  It took a while for the man to take all the measurements he needed & he said everything was as it should be, he then turned the screen around so that I could see baby, who looks much bigger now & was waving it's arms & legs at me!  DH was sitting at the end of the room, so also got to watch the man doing all the measurements, so he saw loads more of baby than me which was nice for him as he hasn't been able to be at all the other scans so far.

The hospital policy is not to tell you the sex, so we don't know what it is, which is a shame - I am a control freak & would love to know!!

I have also started to feel movements over the last week or so, well I know realise they are movements, it took me a while to realise what it was, but that is really exciting and also quite reassuring.

I too am taking Pregnacare - mind you they look like tablets for a horse, not a human, they are massive!

Hope everyone is well today

Minkey x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds like the scan went well Minkey. It is wonderful is'nt it. This is my second pregnancy so I felt the baby moving at 15 weeks. pretty weird but I knew what it felt like from before. By the time you are about 28 weeks I think from what I recall it felt more like punches than movements!
Must have been out of this world for your husband. He must have been stunned. It is all such an emotional moment for people in different ways. So crazy when you see your little one moving around. Makes it more even real and special.x
As for vitamins I have been taking them since 6 months before trying to concieve as advised by my doctor. I think this is because it is important to take folic acid (usually in the multivitamins) to help prevent spina bifida (my diet is definately not high in folic acid.....spinich, and leafy veggies yuk).
In my last pregnancy I took pregnacare 6 mths before conception, all the way through my pregnancy and for the year after that I was breastfeeding. I am currently taking Sanatagen Pre Natol bought from Boots in the UK. They are all pretty big tablets but easy to swallow with water. 
Not sure about your fish allergy but would definatley ask your Doctor or contact the supplier/manufacturer direct. Not sure if multi vitamins generally have this is them (the ones above anyway). Good luck with finding something suitable.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home this way ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15080.new

Love
Dee
xxx


----------

